# Java exception on Starting up REW 5.1 on OS X Yosemite



## ogcreid (Apr 16, 2015)

Can someone tell me what is wrong here. OS X 10.10.2

I get this when start ing REW

----------------
Exception during startup


Message:
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(EventQueue.java:1307)
java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(EventQueue.java:1282)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
null
roomeqwizard.hC.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.nC.S(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard$1.run(Unknown Source)
java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:301)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:744)
java.awt.EventQueue.access$400(EventQueue.java:97)
java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:697)
java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:691)
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:714)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)


----------



## ogcreid (Apr 16, 2015)

PS

This what I see in the Java Preference Panel


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The REW app has its own Java runtime built in, it doesn't need or use Java on the Mac. Has REW ever run on this machine? Is it the REW OS X app bundle you are trying to run?


----------



## ogcreid (Apr 16, 2015)

No it never has run on this machine

I just downloaded it and started it up


----------



## ogcreid (Apr 16, 2015)

And yes it is the bundle


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a bit stumped then. Are you running it from the Applications folder? Don't think it should make any difference, but just in case...


----------



## TTtheBear (Nov 22, 2015)

Also a brand new user and download. I am experiencing the exact same problem, except on El Capitan. After the first incident, updated Java 8 (from Oracle), just in case. No joy. Reinstalled the bundle with its own JRE, ditto.

Out of ideas.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you confirm which REW version? Also please attach the contents of the log file, the files should be in a directory called REW in your user logs directory.


----------



## tonschrauber (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello, i ve the same problem on yosemite 10.10.5 and REW 5.19

the proble started on 5.18 from one moment to other, maybe a soundcard driver crash involved.. than it never worked again and showed the java exception error during startup.. updating to rew 5.19 didnt helped or de and reinstalation of java..

Any ideas how that can be solved?

greets n thanks,
Sven


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please attach the contents of the log file from an attempt to start 5.19 beta 2, the files should be in a directory called REW in your user logs directory.


----------



## tonschrauber (Dec 13, 2012)

JohnM said:


> Please attach the contents of the log file from an attempt to start 5.19 beta 2, the files should be in a directory called REW in your user logs directory.


Hi, thanks for reply, here the log file.




Feb 07, 2017 11:00:23 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFORMATION: REW V5,19 Beta 2 running JRE 1.8.0_102 64-bit on OS X 10.10.5
Feb 07, 2017 11:00:24 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception during startup java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(EventQueue.java:1321)
at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(EventQueue.java:1296)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:498)
at com.exe4j.runtime.LauncherEngine.launch(LauncherEngine.java:65)
at com.install4j.runtime.launcher.MacLauncher.main(MacLauncher.java:67)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: (minimum <= value <= maximum) is false
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:125)
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:164)
at roomeqwizard.YF.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.d.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.Û(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard._.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.zC.constructGui(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:301)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)

Feb 07, 2017 11:00:24 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception cause: (minimum <= value <= maximum) is false
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: (minimum <= value <= maximum) is false
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:125)
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:164)
at roomeqwizard.YF.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.d.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.Û(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard._.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.zC.constructGui(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:301)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(EventQueue.java:1321)
at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(EventQueue.java:1296)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:498)
at com.exe4j.runtime.LauncherEngine.launch(LauncherEngine.java:65)
at com.install4j.runtime.launcher.MacLauncher.main(MacLauncher.java:67)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: (minimum <= value <= maximum) is false
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:125)
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:164)
at roomeqwizard.YF.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.d.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.Û(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard._.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.zC.constructGui(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:301)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: (minimum <= value <= maximum) is false
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:125)
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(SpinnerNumberModel.java:164)
at roomeqwizard.YF.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.d.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.Û(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FE.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard._.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.zC.constructGui(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:301)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, that's fairly easy to fix. One of the preferences has ended up with a value outside the range it should have, which can be cured by removing the preferences. It would help me prevent that in future if I can track down which preference it is though, so please do this:

- In your user home directory go to Library/Preferences and find com.apple.java.util.prefs.plist
- Make a copy of the file and email it to me at [email protected]
- Now you need to edit the file. If you happen to have XCode installed you can do it with Xcode, otherwise you will need something like PlistEdit Pro. The image below shows what the file looks like if opened with Xcode:









If you highlight the roomeqwizard node + and - symbols appear in that row, click the - button to delete the roomeqwizard key and remove the preferences.

REW should now start up normally, preferences will all have their default values.

The file should not just be deleted as other Java applications may have preferences stored in there, but that is a nuclear option.


----------



## tonschrauber (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok, that worked, thanks.


----------

